# Dereck Chisora



## Transk53 (Nov 30, 2014)

Wonder where he goes from here. Losing to *Fury* after the losses that Chisora has suffered, most would retire. I'm not sure though, I do think he should have a break, but not retire. Maybe being only 30, he could still fight on. Then again he could just become a journeyman, if not already. What do you competitors think. Go on or retire?


----------



## Buka (Nov 30, 2014)

Boxing is such a tough sport. I don't know where Chisora can go from here, what promoters might or might not do for him. If there's no money in it for them, I don't think he'll be getting many more paydays.

All the best to him. As tough as the sport is - quitting it seems to be tougher for most boxers.


----------



## Transk53 (Nov 30, 2014)

Buka said:


> Boxing is such a tough sport. I don't know where Chisora can go from here, what promoters might or might not do for him. If there's no money in it for them, I don't think he'll be getting many more paydays.
> 
> All the best to him. As tough as the sport is - quitting it seems to be tougher for most boxers.



Yeah point about the payday. I suppose maybe he should get into coaching perhaps. You never know though, perhaps he could get one final payday.


----------

